# Aoc Char Planer



## Hardbase (6. Juni 2008)

Giebt es ien aoc Char planer?


----------



## Ocian (6. Juni 2008)

Hardbase schrieb:


> Giebt es ien aoc Char planer?



Ja gibt es, hier ein Link für dich:

http://hybes.de/featPlaner.php?class=Assassin&lang=de

Jedoch kann ich nicht sagen wie aktuell dieser ist.


----------

